# Snow Tires / Worth it?



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a cruze eco, and now that its starting to snow on Mt. Hood (I live in the Willamette Valley) I want to start making the trip to go snowboarding. Normally I would borrow a vehicle with AWD, studless snow tires and chains, but arranging to steal your parent's vehicle is annoying.

Is it worth my money to buy a set of studs for a car that I cannot (though when you google 'cruze snow chains' I find otherwise...) chain up?

Thanks,
Jgweb2000


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check the stud/chain laws in Oregon. IIRC, sometimes they'll let you through on studded snow tires when other folks have to chain up. 

Aside from that, I've heard studded snow tires are annoying to live with when it's not icy. They're supposed to be loud, wear quickly, and stop longer on dry pavement than studless snow tires. 

I got snow tires for my Eco since it's such a low car, and the OEM tires spin easily in the wet. 

Are there low-profile tire chains available?


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Check the stud/chain laws in Oregon. IIRC, sometimes they'll let you through on studded snow tires when other folks have to chain up.
> 
> Aside from that, I've heard studded snow tires are annoying to live with when it's not icy. They're supposed to be loud, wear quickly, and stop longer on dry pavement than studless snow tires.
> 
> ...


The guys at les schwab said they wouldn't chain my eco. I am considering getting a floor jack and literally swapping tires for a day or two when it gets bad or when I go up to the mountain.

Also, thoughts and input about tire pressure sensors? I REALLY don't want to spend another 80 bucks per wheel if there is a solution where it doesnt bug the crap out of me.

I do use my DIC for my speedometer.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I got tire pressure sensors. It's nice to check pressures from the DIC. You don't need them, though. 

Looking on Amazon found these lowprofile chains: http://www.amazon.com/Security-Comp..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1PZ50MEMA2J6GT7MRR1E

I'd get some cheap studless snow tires like the General Altimax Arctic and some low-profile chains. Then drive carefully. From reading the ODOT's website, it looks like snow tires with the Mountain/Snowflake symbol (the General tires have this) on a passenger car are okay in lieu of chains in most chain requirements. Keep the chains in the trunk for those conditional road closures. 

So, get the snow tires and low profile chains. Then your parents will have their car, and you can go snowboarding.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

TPMS (tire pressure monitoring system) is now a law. I don't think anyone would hassle you but you will be staring at your TPMS light if you remove them. apart from that there would be no other ill effects. A good set of dedicated snows will get you through 99% of winter weather. The studs will only really help you if you get alot of ice. Not sure if Mt Hood has special winter laws but I'm guessing snows will probably get ya where you want to go. DO NOT put chains on this car, it doesn't have the proper clearance and you will damage it.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> TPMS (tire pressure monitoring system) is now a law. I don't think anyone would hassle you but you will be staring at your TPMS light if you remove them. apart from that there would be no other ill effects. A good set of dedicated snows will get you through 99% of winter weather. The studs will only really help you if you get alot of ice. Not sure if Mt Hood has special winter laws but I'm guessing snows will probably get ya where you want to go. DO NOT put chains on this car, it doesn't have the proper clearance and you will damage it.


What is your opinion of the cable chains linked in the post above yours?

Thanks for your replies guys, I really appreciate the input.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I personally wouldn't wrap anything around the wheel when the manual says specifically not to, but I also have no need to go anywhere where snow tires won't cut it so I may not be the best opinion.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you looked at General Altimax Arctic tires? They are winter studdable that do almost as well as many studded tires.

Winter Testing at the Arctic Circle: Studdable Winter / Snow


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've replaced my 17in Conti tires with a set of Michelin Artic-X winter skins on the OE 16in steelies. Not a ton of slippery driving so far but the little bit I have they make a difference vs. the all seasons.


----------

